# best config for the outlaw audio 976



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

just ordered the 976 4K HDR HDMI AV Processor and i am looking for best configuration for use 

crossover,eq,subtrim,and etc


i have this amp an speaker setup to pair with

5x crown xli 800 for the centers ,fronts,front wides, sides, backs and 1x xls 1502 for the subs

speakers are as followed

centers are the BIC Acoustech PL-28II Center Speaker - Black 

fronts are the BIC Amercia Acoustech Platinum Series PL-89 tower speaker

front wides are the BIC America Venturi DV84 2-Way Tower Speaker, Black elevated 1 foot up and 1 foot out on wooden platform

from the front 

sides are the BIC America Venturi DV84 2-Way Tower Speaker, Black

backs are the are the BIC America Venturi DV64 2-Way Tower Speaker, Black 

suds are two 15in audiopipes in custom boxs 

theater area is a 15foot wide by 17foot long with a 9foot ceiling 

my previous processor config was with an onkyo 717 without front wides but everything else

in this crossover config 70hz for fronts 60hz for the centers 50hz for sides an backs an 65hz with external crossover control

all the xli 800 amp gain knobs were set at 20%

an the sub amp gain knobs were set at 45%

i had replaced the sub amp from a xli 1500 at 35% gain that seemed loader at 45% gain with the xls 1502 for the crossover control the xls 1502 at 45% gain seems as loud as that other did at 35% but that just me i guess 

so any thoughts or advice would be much needed

i will be using xlr cables only


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> so any thoughts or advice would be much needed


About what exactly?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## JMC2 (Oct 23, 2020)

dreadknot said:


> just ordered the 976 4K HDR HDMI AV Processor and i am looking for best configuration for use
> 
> crossover,eq,subtrim,and etc
> 
> ...


I have throughly enjoyed the 976, except it continues to, sporadically to cut in and out of the audio. All my speakers are connected to the 976 via all XLR (I’m using all powered speakers) 
I have troubleshooted everything, from optical cord to my cable, a different cable box, a different HDMI cable, changing the audio setting (PCM, Stereo, etc). This happens during regular TV watching. If I try to watch Netflix or Amazon Prime Video via cable, it still cuts in and out, the audio. When I watch Netflix and Amazon Prime Video via the TV (Vizio 70” inch) it does NOT cut the sound in and out. As you can see in the video, it pops to the “All Channels” option. Please share any suggestions to fix this.


----------



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

JMC2 said:


> I have throughly enjoyed the 976, except it continues to, sporadically to cut in and out of the audio. All my speakers are connected to the 976 via all XLR (I’m using all powered speakers)
> I have troubleshooted everything, from optical cord to my cable, a different cable box, a different HDMI cable, changing the audio setting (PCM, Stereo, etc). This happens during regular TV watching. If I try to watch Netflix or Amazon Prime Video via cable, it still cuts in and out, the audio. When I watch Netflix and Amazon Prime Video via the TV (Vizio 70” inch) it does NOT cut the sound in and out. As you can see in the video, it pops to the “All Channels” option. Please share any suggestions to fix this.


i have not had that happen but periodically during youtube tv watching via my nvidia shield when shows come back for adds the audio does the but i think thats to do with the app more then the receiver i fix with a quick pop between channels , but i have not had any issues with any other apps

i suspect the problem is not the outlaw but somthing to do with your source gear

what is your total gear setup


----------



## wakhfol (Nov 28, 2020)

This happens during regular TV watching. If I try to watch Netflix or Amazon Prime Video via cable, it still cuts in and out, the audio. When I watch Netflix and Amazon Prime Video via the TV (Vizio 70” inch) it does NOT cut the sound in and out





192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1 jpg to pdf


----------



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

To both *wakhfol an JMC2 i ask what is your total gear setup *

i have not had that happen but periodically during youtube tv watching via my nvidia shield when shows come back for adds the audio does the but i think thats to do with the app more then the receiver i fix with a quick pop between channels , but i have not had any issues with any other apps

i suspect the problem is not the outlaw but somthing to do with your source gear
*to wakhfol you say during regular TV watching via cable (do you mean a cable box or a dvr an by what provider) an is it connected via spifd or hdmi an hows your config chain 

is it cable box/dvr - hdmi - tv - receiver*

or is it cable box/dvr - hdmi - receiver - tv

what gear an hows it connected an configured this matters a lot sometimes

details help


----------

